# 16 weeks puppy behaves differently



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When I first brought my Molly home I had some issues with her not eating much, but I discovered that it was a matter of her mouth hurt from teething so I found a very small kibble (Solid Gold Wee Bits) & her appetite improved tremendously! Try soaking her food with a bit of chicken broth too! Also, some puppies do sleep a lot normally it just depends on the puppy sometimes! Play hard,Sleep hard!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

It sounds a bit like Harry too. He still has 'not so fond of food' days. He definitely was unhappy w teething and soften kibble s can help too


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Puppies do play hard and sleep hard, and some have different energy levels than others, but I would keep an eye on him because it's different than from what he did at first. You know him best, and vets check for the most obvious things first; if you have a hunch there's something more wrong, ask the vet to run other tests. Also, I would watch for escalation in the symptoms you've noticed. Hope all turns out to be good for you.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The eating could be teething- her mouth hurts. As suggested, soften her food. The behavior change is unusual except she could be having a hard time with teething and her mouth hurts, so she doesn't feel very playful right now. You took her to the vet. They listened carefully to her heart, right? They checked her mouth and teeth and listened for any pneumonia? If she continues to not eat, I would take her to another vet, but it could be totally normal for her, also. Let us know how she is in a week or so. I hope it is nothing. She could be going through a big growth spurt- that is very tiring for them.


----------



## fox (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies! She was more herself this morning, even though did not eat much. Probably it is teething... I will watch her closely for the next week or so.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Have you run any bloodwork on her at all? I would probably do this if she doesnt start acting like a normal bouncy puppy soon. I have known a few small breed dogs to present with similar symptoms who have liver shunts. Bloodwork can at least rule this out


----------

